# Purple Ice



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Cedar Wax Wing’s ate purple berries, dodos on my house then came a rain and freeze and Walla purple Ice cycles. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!!!







Now I've got to add purple icicles to the list of outdoor colored frozen things I tell my children never to eat.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yellow snow and blue ice and now purple icicles. Also anything frozen that smells of asparagus.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hehe! I like to shoot stones with my slingshots on these icicles. There are a lot of these days..


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would not expect to see any icicles in Texas. I thought it was always hot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I did not know it got that cold in texas!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

POOPSICLES


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, that is so disgusting. I saw some suspicious looking yellow snow over the flowerbeds yesterday, next to it was my Jack Russell looking very guilty indeed!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How to succeed at life.

Tip number #132 - Never eat yellow snow


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> How to succeed at life.
> 
> Tip number #132 - Never eat yellow snow


Lol, #133 Don't rely on tips to succeed at life!









Anyway how does one "succeed at life"?


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like crap.


----------

